# Shapeshifting Siamese 2x2



## Dr_Detonation (Apr 30, 2017)

I just started my second ever mod! It's not done yet, but so far this is it.

 
 
It's a Siamese 2x2. I made it out of an old 3x3. It shapeshifts, unlike other Siamese cubes. 
It's not done yet, but it's really easy. All go do is cut all the peices, except the ones that make up the 2x2s, down to the mechanisms. Then you sand it and sticker the sides of the two cubes. 

If you make this mod post a picture below!


----------

